# Lincoln @ The Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 20/09/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1081

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

patmyhead has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

glenm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

fabfive has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Just a quick reminder that advanced booking for lincoln show closes in a few weeks,hope to see a few more old friends and maybe some new friends there.
Scottie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Decoder Kim & Brent Cox have booked George


Jac


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sonesta has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well sonesta

We’re the hell have you been 

Sandra


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi George

We have paid with Warners, arriving Thursday.
See you then

Lee


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All 
Just a quick reminder that advanced booking for the lincoln show closes on the 10th of september at 2pm.
hope to see you all there.


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*glenm*

Hi George I have paid Warners and will be arriving on Thursday
Hazel and James


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello George,
I have booked and paid for our tickets with Warners.
Lets hope we have sunshine!!!
Rick


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rick
We can just live in hope,Looking forward to the show.
see you there.
george


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*lincoln show*

hi george, just paid, see you thursday,look forward to seeing you all. mags


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Space permitting we will have the tent as usual,we hope to have the table top sales,so if you have items for sale bring them along,raffle in aid of cancer research,any prize donations would be very welcome,and the quize will be handed out on your arrival.
Looking forward to meeting up with so many regulars and newbies.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
This is a reminder that advanced booking closes tomorrow Monday 10th at 2pm
Nice to see some familiar names on the list, lets have a few more and get the old gang back. Newbies will be also made very welcome. The more the merrier.
We will be having our usual raffle. All contributions for the raffle gratefully accepted. Proceeds to cancer research.

Got something to sell? We will also be having a tabletop sale, (items for sale Do Not have to be Motorhome related)

Any questions or issues telephone 07438699538
Thanks
Scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Advanced booking has now closed,if you have not booked yet you will not be allowed to camp with the group,warners rules,Sorry,looking forward to seeing a lot of the regulars and newbies there.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who came with us to the Lincoln Show. Despite VS’s best efforts to thwart the rally group we still managed a healthy 28 campers and boy did we have a giggle or two. The picture quiz was well received even though it caused much head scratching at times and the cherry on the cake was the flypast by a Lancaster Bomber and the free Red Arrows display. Thank you to everybody who donated prizes and bought raffle tickets, we raised £85 plus £10 donation making a total of £95 for Cancer Research. See you all again next year, 20th-22nd September 2019. Put the date in your diary now so you don’t forget. See you all then. XX


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi George
Many thanks for a great rally, we really enjoyed ourselves.
out of interest, i sent you a PM a couple of days ago, did you receive it?

Thanks again
Lee


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks again to george and angie for all the hard work that went into lincoln show, its very much appreciated,the raffle ,quiz, i,ll win it one year,and putting the tent up,and down and up again in the wind, and the lights, heater, etc that needs to go with making it a good night.

thanks again ,and see you all at the next show, friends old and new.


mags


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi

Just like to say Thank You to all MHF members who attended the Lincoln show and help raise funds for charity.
Looking forward to next year.

This is a copy of the Just Giving web page,( https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/motorhomerallygroup )

Motorhome Rally Group
A Special Thanks to all who donated prizes and bought raffle tickets at the lincoln show .

£85.00

Angela Norton
£10 donation from Lincoln Show 2018

£10.00+ £2.50 Gift Aid


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We really enjoyed the Lincoln show again Angie and George,

Thanks so much for all the hard work that you put in on behalf of us all.

See you soon.

Best regards
Andrea and Bob


----------

